# I have a Question [School Police]



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

Hello all, 

I am the Training Sergeant for the Knox County School Division in Knoxville TN. I have been reading all I can about the Boston School Police Department because our new Superintendent of Schools(Dr. James McIntyre) is starting next week and I am hoping to get some info on him from one of the officers that currently or formerly work from him. 

Let me start by telling you a little about our department. From what I can tell our departments are a lot alike. We have 37 uniformed officers 4 investigators an Assistant Chief and a Chief. 31 uniforms working day time in the schools and 6 at night on patrol. We have an annual budget of approximately $1.5 million of the overall system budget of $390 million We work in 32 high and middle schools and are responsible for 105 schools system facilities. We do carry Firearms, OC, and Batons but we do still have radios that work about half the time. From what I have read you have us beat on in the crime stats. I have I have to say that from all I have read I'm starting to get a little nervous about our new Superintendent. 

How is he about law enforcement in schools and funding them? Will he stand up for the officers that work for him? That kind of thing. Any information you can give will be wonderful and put me and the officers that I work with a little ahead of the game.

Any and all information will be of great help 
Thanks for all your help 
Sgt. John Kirkendol 
Training Sergeant 
Knox County School Division


----------



## BSP268 (May 1, 2006)

No He Will Not Good Luck With Him... He Is The One That Would Not Sigen Off On Are Vests


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

As long as your Sheriff backs you, no worries. Mr. McInyre should soon be unpleasantly surprised that things work differently down there...assuming your Sheriff has a spine and will put his foot down.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for replying
I was starting to think I typed this in Greek 
Our Chief had his 45 minute meeting with him today and I will find out how that went tomorrow. I told our Chief about some of the things I read on here and was told by the Chief " Boy isn't he in for a education about the way things work around here." So I guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## BSP268 (May 1, 2006)

hope all is well


----------

